# Burial Cost Increase @ Clark



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*May be morbid but need to know

Effective immediately the Burial costs at the Clark Veterans Cemetery will increase as follows:

Full Body Burial – P 12,000 to include processing, site prep, Crypt, Ceremony set-up, Graveside service and ordering Flag & Headstone.
Cremation Burial – P 3,000 to include processing, site prep, Ceremony set-up, Graveside service and ordering Flag & Headstone.

The above increases are necessitated by increasing costs, (cost of crypts by 50%), and recent Burials have no longer covered costs incurred.
Please note, last increase in Burial costs was in 2008.

Pass this on to those who may inquire regarding Burial at CVC.

Thank you,
John
John Gilbert
Cdr, VFW Post 2485*


----------

